# Emirates baggage allowance - London Gatwich to Dubai



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Whats the deal with Emirates baggage allowance from Gatwick? 

It seems to be done by weight alone - does it matter how many checked in pieces of luggage you have, or is it simply by weight alone? 

Airline website doesn't say!

Travelling with infant, so I understand my wife and I get 30kgs, the baby gets 10kgs


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Baggage | FAQs | Emirates

_If your travel starts in the United States and the first carrier on your booking is not Emirates, different rules may apply – learn more._

For all other routes, your baggage will be calculated by weight. *You will be allowed to take any number of items with a combined total weight under an amount determined by your route, class and Skywards status.*

Find the exact details of your baggage allowance for any flight by visiting the baggage allowance calculator.

Baggage Allowance Calculator | Baggage | Emirates


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Confiture said:


> Baggage | FAQs | Emirates
> 
> _If your travel starts in the United States and the first carrier on your booking is not Emirates, different rules may apply – learn more._
> 
> ...


You the man! Cheers Mr C.... 

Get the kettle on!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

toneson said:


> You the man! Cheers Mr C....
> 
> Get the kettle on!


hand baggage is 7kg limit (i got caught with 12kg!)


----------

